# chick problems



## meme (Feb 26, 2011)

My chicks keep falling over on their sides, and they can`t get back up after they roll over. Most of them fall down, and don`t get back up, and die.  I check on them about every 30 min, and help the ones that are flipped over. Some of the chicks are week , and some are strong. The problem is is the strong ones trample the week ones, and that improves their dieing risks. I was thinking of putting the week ones on one side, and the strong ones on the other side. I also put two heat lamps in their cage, because Some died from the cold, and I put blankets over the sides of their cage, and they are much warmer now.  I may sound like a first timer with chicks, but I am not, I have raised ducks, geese, chicks, and turkeys.



                                 Thanks,


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you, but have you tried BYH's sister-site?  www.BackYardChickens.com
Someone there might be able to give you a quick answer, or you can do some research.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh!  I am sorry to hear this?  Do you have a thermometer in your brooder so you can be sure that it is warm enough?  Did you say that it does have sides on it?  Hopefully it does, because that will help keep the heat in and also keep your chicks from any drafts.  I always know when my chicks are warm enough because they are spread out all over the brooder.  Make sure that you have enough food and water available so they don't trample each other.  Also you can add a tablespoon or 2 of sugar to your water for a couple of days.  That can help perk them up.  

Hope this help!!!


----------



## meme (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I just checked on them, and none of them flipped over, but now they are too hot, so I raised one of the heat lamps, and took of the blankets. Right before I go to bed I am going to go check on them, and put back on one  of the towls, and wake up at about about 3 at night, and at 6 in the morning, and check on them. :/


                          Thanks,


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 27, 2011)

I would put a themometer in there for sure...so you know the temp.  Its important...and sugar is a must.  Everytime I get em home..I always put sugar in thier water for the 1st 2 days or so....Just gives them a boost to learn where food and water is.  They need their strength!  

Good luck...


----------



## meme (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I just wen`t and checked on them, and one little RIR,  EE, BA, and a Black star died.  I put a thermometer in their cage, and it said it was at 107 deg. So I took of the blankest, and unplugged one heat lamp, and some of them  are still panting. In about 2 or 3 weeks I am going to get  more from the feed store. I am not getting them now, because I don`t wan`t them to get cold. Lots of them still keep falling over on their sides though.


                 I think they might have congenital tremors. I was wondering if one chick had it than all of them could get it?


                                  Thanks,


----------



## john in wa (Feb 27, 2011)

@ 120 your roasting them. get it down to 95. degrees and they should be fine. what are you using for a brooder? how big is it can they get away from the heat lamp if they get to hot. .


----------



## meme (Feb 27, 2011)

Ya, after I took out the one heat lamp and the blankets, it went down to about 98 deg. They are staying in a horse trough, and most of them are not looking hot. Only the sick ones look hot, because they are sick. The good news is there is only one or two left that will most likely die. The other good thing is that congenital tremors don`t spread. 


                                Thanks,


----------

